# 1 hour old furcifer oustaleti



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Dont know if this is the correct section for a pic but I had to post it! As above my first born oustalet getting comfy on the tip of my thumb! Enjoy... :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Congratulations!! There is a photo sub forum in the lizard forum if you wanted to post there? 

Keep us updated, I'm pulling an all nighter! Could do with the stimuli!!


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Congratulations!! There is a photo sub forum in the lizard forum if you wanted to post there?
> 
> Keep us updated, I'm pulling an all nighter! Could do with the stimuli!!


HAHA thanks dude - will do... :2thumb:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow great pic, adorable.. congrats


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Aww*

gorgeous!! Well done! :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

congrats mate great pic and what a guy lil one


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! You wouldn't believe how quickly these guys grow! in that picture he was probably less than an inch from nose to tip of tail - hes now about 6-7 inches long! will post up some updated pics soon... :2thumb:


----------

